
Piskel – A simple web-based tool for Spriting and Pixel art - dolftax
http://www.piskelapp.com/
======
clarry
The palette tools feel very clunky and primitive. I'd expect there to be a
very simple way to add the current color to a palette, but I can't figure out
how. More importantly, I expect that modifying a color in the palette would
also affect all the pixels that use said palette entry! Instead, they retain
their old color. Also, it would really help if I could freely arrange palettes
all in their own windows, like this:

[https://i.imgur.com/UHtBlbk.gif](https://i.imgur.com/UHtBlbk.gif)

[https://i.imgur.com/LYbZagv.gif](https://i.imgur.com/LYbZagv.gif)

[https://i.imgur.com/oOaR6x5.gif](https://i.imgur.com/oOaR6x5.gif)

Unfortunately a pixel graphics editor that has lackluster palette tools is a
non-starter for me so I didn't even bother with looking at the rest of the
features...

~~~
HugoDaniel
I love this. Amazing work with those gifs and the color palettes. I have been
playing with colors and would like to try to implement something like this in
my spare time.

Do you know about the dawnbringer palettes[0] ? They seem a good default for
an initial approach to pixel art.

[0] [https://github.com/geoffb/dawnbringer-
palettes](https://github.com/geoffb/dawnbringer-palettes)

------
splorg
I love this site! I used it to make the graphics for a virtual pet app last
year.

[http://www.piskelapp.com/user/5024502723379200/public](http://www.piskelapp.com/user/5024502723379200/public)

~~~
ge96
Curious what green usernames mean? I see them periodically, your username to
me is green colored.

~~~
DanBC
Green usernames are new users. This allows people to provide gentle, polite,
advice about community norms.

~~~
ge96
I didn't know that, thanks for the information.

------
djsumdog
Wow. The UI is pretty easy to learn and the whole thing feels really zippy.

I wish I was better at pixel art so I could make something cool. Right now I
have a box that just kinda jiggles a bit.

------
firefoxd
A friend of mine has been building a similar tool [1] for a year now.

When I have brainfog at work, I waste all my time on it [2]

[1] [http://www.eight-bits.com](http://www.eight-bits.com)

[2] [http://www.eight-bits.com/images/journey.png](http://www.eight-
bits.com/images/journey.png)

~~~
bluehazed
Journey! Wonderful game.

------
exodust
Impressive web app! Runs fine in my not-recently-updated browser.

Really like the Save options, there's 'save offline to file'; 'save offline in
browser' (I presume HTML5 storage); and save online.

Save offline to file is really nice, and I wasn't aware could be done. It got
my Googling, and I found this:

[https://github.com/eligrey/FileSaver.js](https://github.com/eligrey/FileSaver.js)

Which I'm guessing is what people use these days when needing 'save as file'
from the browser. I wanted this about 3 years ago and gave up, settling on
saving the JSON to an Amazon bucket as the only option. I always wanted save
as file though, just because I love local storage options in an age of cloud
storage. I will now revist my old web app and try to implement this.

~~~
Jasper_
It was definitely there three years ago. The trick is to create an <a> with
the "download" attribute and set the URL to a data URI (or, if supported, use
a blob and URL.createObjectURL). That will get you a download prompt.

------
thomasfl
This is hilarious - the clone icon is a picture of a sheep.

~~~
alvarosevilla95
Maybe I'm a bit thick today, but what's the sheep refering to?

~~~
jeremy_wiebe
Dolly.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolly_(sheep)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolly_\(sheep\))

------
makepanic
if one wants a fully featured pixelart editor, there's always aseprite[1].
(You can build it from source for free)

[1] - [https://www.aseprite.org/](https://www.aseprite.org/)

------
thibaut_barrere
The purity of the interface reminds me of Deluxe Paint II
([https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6c/Snapshot_Delu...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6c/Snapshot_DeluxePaint_II_MSDOS.png)).
Great work!

------
marchenko
This is a great project. I was pleasantly surprised to discover that you have
a Linux offline build as well.

------
Sholmesy
I really like apps that nail one specific thing well.

Bookmarking this for later, good stuff.

------
joemi
I don't need pixel editors a lot, but I've definitely used Piskel a few times
in the past for making some simple icons. It's not perfect, but works well
enough for me.

------
feeboo
So nice, when you just made a mistake and a simple ctrl+z just works right out
of the box. And great UI. Gonna look more into it later.

------
tonetheman
Did anyone see if there was a way to onion skin the previous frame... I like
the interface.

~~~
joemi
There's an onion icon next to the FPS slider... Is that what you're looking
for?

------
ge96
Oh man, I like that UI

------
jopacicdev
Ah memories! Thanks you for this!

